
Saying goodbye to encrypted SMS/MMS - wickedshimmy
http://whispersystems.me/blog/goodbye-encrypted-sms/
======
patcon
It's actually [https://whispersystems.org/blog/goodbye-encrypted-
sms/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/goodbye-encrypted-sms/)

Maybe use this thread for comments instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159510)

------
andrewmwatson
looks like the post is down?

~~~
patcon
Not for me?

EDIT: No. wait. I came /from/ the post (through a link in the bottom of the
post), so i thought it was working, but it seems they used whispersystems.me
for some reason...

